# Straight From the Horses Mouth



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

The next day I came out with a rope, bolt cutters and a bucket. I went straight up to the edge of her area. She saw me and just watched me for about five minutes. The she took a few steps toward me. I stepped into her area, expecting her to at least put her ears back, but she didn't. I stepped closer and still no reaction. Actually, she seemed really interested. I stopped when I was about an arms length away from her. She could kill me right now if she wanted to. Like she wanted to the first time I tried to get close to her. I stuck my had out and she tossed her head as if she was expecting pain. Poor baby had come to expect pain from human hands. She looked at my hand and stuck her nose out to sniff it. Her nose touched my hand and she nuzzled it. I didn't want to scare her, but I began to pet her nose. She stepped into my rub, coming closer and becoming more relaxed. I took my other hand and started to rub her neck, keeping one hand on her nose. She didn't seem very nervous. Slowly I slid the rope around her neck and tied a knot in it so when I pulled the rope wouldn't tighten around her neck. I then took the bolt cutters and snapped the chain off. She was free! Now I just had to get her home. It was two miles back to my pasture, the about another mile from the barn. Good thing I knew some trails And could get her there with out being seen. Unless the men whose pasture the trails go through are out checking fence or cattle. I have permission to access their land, but sure they'd ask questions as to why i was leading a horse instead of riding one. That was if I could get her to lead. Time to test if my luck had run out. I took a few steps ahead, but the mare stood planted firmly where she was. I gave a lilttle tug, no good. So I pulled a little harder. She took a step forward. I pulled angain and she took another step, then another and another. When we got to the edge of her area she stopped. She knew if she went any further that chain would pull at her nose causing extreme pain. So I had to convince her otherwise. I was pulling and pulling, but she wouldn't budge. The bucket!!! I has some feed in it! I took a had full and let her nibble in it, then moved it out of her reach. She was stretching her neck to get it but wouldn't step forward. I then pulled lightly on the rope witch cause her to become off balance so she had to step forward. We repeted this a few times until we were out of her former area and she was muching happily on the food.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm! this is good and i want to hear more!! lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is really good!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Omg I thought it was real for a minute I was like why arnt you calling animal control?? LOL this is good stuff though :]


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Now that she realized she was free leading her was a breeze! She had obviously had some handling before and wasn't just a poor soul who had been beaten her whole life. She knew a thing or two. We made our way back to my land. Things we're going great! She was leading like a dream and the pastures were empty except for the cows. It was about half way home when i noticed that the air was cooler than usual. And it wasn't as bright. We were in the woods so I hadn't seen the sky for at least an hour. I didn't need to, you could smell the moisture and feel the energy of the storm that was approching. And the day had been going so well! I knew there was a place where that cows liked to hide during bad storms. It was a cliff that leaned over provideing a good ten feet of cover from the rain, but it was at least a twenty minute walk. And this storm would be hitting soon. I picked up the pace pushing into a jog and asking the mare to trot beside me. She was getting nervous, I could feel the tension down the line. "It's alright, girl." I told her, trying to calm myself more than her. If we got caught out here in the storm there's no telling what could go wrong. We had been jogging for about 5 minutes before the first raindrops fell. Lucky for us they were just sprinkles, for now that is. We had to be close. It was starting to rain much harder and the wind was picking up. I prayed we would make it before the storm really took over. Just then lightning struck some where close. The mare spooked and took off running. I tried to hold on but I couldn't stop her. My only choice was to run after her and hope that she'll let me catch her again. I ran along the path with the rain stinging my face. Soon I came up to a spot where the trail split, I was contemplaiting where to go when i saw a hoofprint in the mud. I was going wherever that mare was going and the wasn't any doubting that.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

love it


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awsome! Keep going!!


----------

